# Carp!



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Caught some nice carp this week swinging white bead head buggers! My uncle and I have been riding our bikes to local cricks and sight fishing for these golden bones! We watched them eat mulberries as they fell off the tree into the water. We even had some fun throwing berries into the water and watching them suck them up as soon as they hit. I never fished a mulberry fly , but I heard it works!


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a blast! Mulberries flies work great when you have carp 'looking up'. Spin a little dyed deerhair on a hoko and trim down then hold on


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

10.4 on the dyed deer hair. I also bought some purple and black zonker (two tone) strips that look pretty close to a ripe berry. Thanks!


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice Carpies indeed.
Boy are those buggers a fun and tough fish to catch. I've caught a handful in my days here, but there is a river I fish on my lunch breaks that is full of them and I cannot figure them out.

One question: I'm told they'll eat the cotton balls that fall off of the cottonwood trees here. Do you guys know if that is only grass carp or is it the common carp as well? Also, do they usually take them off the top or after they've soaked and sunk under?

White BH buggers huh....now there's an idea I haven't tried!


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Utard, not sure about the cottonwoods. I do know the carp in local parks eat a lot of white bread and popcorn that everybody throws at the ducks. Im sure that is a big help when I swing one by them. I wait till I see one moving below riffles feeding before I cast. I never caugt one that is just sitting there sunning himself. Buckeyefly.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Utard, I have always seen them just cruising along sucking it off the surface in the creek that I fish. The cottonwoods are pretty well done here, but the mulberries are coming on strong now.


----------



## wildland01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work! Carp are a blast on the fly and can be just as difficult as any picky trout. I got into some carp on the EFLMR during the cicada hatch, now that was fun! All top water, snouts popping out and sipping black foam patterns. Didn't have a camera on my best day (of course), but this one was at least a good 6" smaller than the biggest I landed.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

this had been and awesome year for carp! the cicadas are slowing up but as mentioned the mullberries are out and they were responsible for most of my carp last week. try about 5wraps of purple estaz on a short #6 hook, keep it simple, they sink slow just put it about 2ft in front of a cruiser (easier said than done) and just lift to set, and hold on. the will also eat cottonwood seeds, i always take some non weighted damselfly nymphs for cruisers when there are no "hatches" of seeds of cicadas, and heavy hex nymphs and small craws are great for tailing fish.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

there's a cove in berlin where i fish all the time, and there are some nice carp that cruse through there. The only time i see them eating anything is in the flooded saplings almost never suck anything off the top. i was fishing for gills a few weeks ago with a small leach pattern with my ultra light(way to thick with trees and brush to cast the fly rod) and i saw one munching in the shallows so i dropped it infront of him he sucked it up and i couldn't even turn him ever since then i cant get them to even look at anything i throw at them hairs ear, floating ant ,cricket not even a wooly bugger any sugestions


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Shorebound- I bet if you find a spot where a drain pipe dumps runoff from the rain into Berlin Lake you will find the carp lined up feeding and a lot less picky . It seems like it is too easy for them to ignore your fly when they are in still water like a cove. There are a ton of carp in a pond I fish, but I only get them on flies when I fish the overflow from the crick that enters the pond after a rain. Buckeyefly


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You did good!! I have mulberry flies made of looped chennille but I dont have to much carp fishing nearby.


----------



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

...you and your uncle look like a couple of hillock crick kids. The way Spike is chomping on that 5 wt, seems there might have have been a few mullberries on the rod itself. I know that park is big enough for 3. Call me when you go again. Dan


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Check your private message box. If you want to go- you got to get a "carp permit" from the city. They are 10$, just pay me, I'll get you one for that section of the crick, creek- whatever you hillocks call it. Buckeyefly


----------



## spikekayak (Sep 6, 2007)

i had more fun catching those carp on that 5wt than most of the steelhead ive caught buckeyefly is all over those bad boys, one time he called while i was watching a game on the couch , he told me to get the net and come down to the park ,a half hour later i landed a 13lb monster for him. lol


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nothing beats carp on the fly. I caught my first one two weeks ago and the rivers haven't been at a good level to try again since.


----------

